# Maverick HPX MICRO performance bulletin



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice. Slightly better than my 4x4 Surburban.


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting that.

Just a note: The bulletin was done with the new Yamaha F40 which is not yet available. This new engine is fuel injected which helps with the mileage figures although the old style F40 numbers are very close. The big surprise for us is the speed, the boat is really quick and top end is great considering the small engine.

Damn thing gets better mileage than my truck!?

Skip


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank Skip!

How soon will that motor be available to the consumer? 

My truck without a trailer gets better MPG... Thank GOD for a v6! ;D

The numbers look great, I would typically cruise around 4500-4800 but that is still WAY better than the old "T" I had with 20 more HP!

Cheers


----------



## slyshon (Feb 20, 2008)

The word from Yamaha is that the new F40 should be available in the early fall. The engine we ran was a prototype.

Make sure you come to Titusville on the 26th to see this skiff in action, bring a GPS and a ruler!

Skip


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

GPS and Ruler....

My plan is a camra and a koszy cup.


----------



## knot2lo (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm impressed 40 hp, nice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

> I would typically cruise around 4500-4800....!
> 
> Cheers


@ 5000 it still gets over 10 MPG @ 30 mph. 

That's the same as my 25 HP 2 smoke Merc. @ 25mph :-/

Talk about hitting a target market.     

Fuel injection really adds the weight though. 

"Does this FI 40 make my Micro look fat?" ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool link. Thanks for sharing. Those numbers look pretty nice.





> @ 5000 it still gets over 10 MPG @ 30 mph.
> 
> That's the same as my 25 HP 2 smoke Merc. @ 25mph :-/



Ron, is that WOT for you on the GS?

I think I get closer to 6 MPG running WOT. But I've never really taken the time to fill the tank up, run it empty and calculate the total number of miles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

> Cool link. Thanks for sharing. Those numbers look pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much. She's just over 10 hours so I can lean her out a little on the oil. Maybe if I quit selling the prop off my boat and put the right one on : I'll get a little more. 

I guess I suck at marketing. Is this where I'm supposed to tell you I do 37 mph at 1/2 throttle? ;D ;D ;D


Jason, 

I think if you check yours a little closer, you'll find you get close to 10 if you crack her back a little.  If not, go ahead and use her for another six months or so while you have the new one built and I'll find a safe place for ole 28.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

The numbers looks great..! very impressive.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Cool link. Thanks for sharing. Those numbers look pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason, for a little xref my 25 hatsu is still in the later stages of break in so I'm still at 25/1, but a combo of short bursts at wfo and mostly 1/2 to 3/4 I was getting a little over 10mpg. 

Oh yeah, I realize you're an attorney and all, but you don't have to run the tank empty. Top it off, haul a$$ around a bit, re-top off the tank, then divide your tracked miles by the number of gallons added and presto MPG. 

Riverbreeze to JB's and back at WFO should be statistically valid.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Dang I should get me one a dem. My 14ft skiff with '83 35hp Jonny fully loaded with all my camping gear, two batterys, 12 gallons of gas and two people hardly made it from Cocoa Beach to Sebastian plus a little running around and then back on 12 gallons of gas. I work that out to be about 6 mpg cruising 4k at aroung 20 mph, not so great. 

By the way, the chop on the IR was INSANE on the way down. Along with the blinding rain it didn't make for a fun ride.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

> Dang I should get me one a dem. My 14ft skiff with '83 35hp Jonny fully loaded with all my camping gear, two batterys, 12 gallons of gas and two people hardly made it from Cocoa Beach to Sebastian plus a little running around and then back on 12 gallons of gas. I work that out to be about 6 mpg cruising 4k at aroung 20 mph, not so great.
> 
> By the way, the chop on the IR was INSANE on the way down. Along with the blinding rain it didn't make for a fun ride.


So this means your going to use _"honey, with all the money I will save on fuel, I can make the payments"_? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Oh yeah, I realize you're an attorney and all, but you don't have to run the tank empty. Top it off, haul a$$ around a bit, re-top off the tank, then divide your tracked miles by the number of gallons added and presto MPG.
> 
> Riverbreeze to JB's and back at WFO should be statistically valid.



Yeah, yeah, yeah. I passed algebra in high school. ;D


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

does anyone know if this prototype is the f40 la?


----------

